# DE razor shaving help and advice please



## rav t sport (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi peeps, I currently use Wilkinson sword titanium Quattro but reading the forums here I want to look into getting a DE razor

When i go on holiday to India I get a shave at the parlour who uses a DE and it is great
I tried my dads one once many many years ago but got too many cuts


Can you some one help with the following

Which razor should I buy
Which blades
How many times does one blade last
Do I need to be careful and will I still get cuts
Can I shave upwards or always down wards



I have thick facial hair but not a heave growth

Thank you very much guys


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

It is often recommended that someone new to DE shaving get a fixed head razor i.e. you can't adjust the aggressiveness of the blade (how much it protrudes from the razor head). A popular first razor is the Merkur 34C. This is what I started with.

However, I have now moved onto a Merkur Progress, which is adjustable. The Merkur 34C is probably equivalent to the mid-way setting on the Progress in terms of aggressiveness. For my skin, I find I get a less irritating shave using the Progress as lower levels of aggressiveness. This actually makes me wonder if going for a fixed head as your first razor is such a good idea.

As for blades, everyone is different. I'd suggest a trip over to Connaught Shaving to pick up one of their sample packs.

I find blades last me about 3 shaves. Any more than that and I start to get irritation. However, a single blade cost i.r.o 30p so it is not a big deal.

Yes, you need to be careful and, yes, you will cut yourself at first. Get a styptic pencil or alum block to help stem any blood flow. It took me about 3 weeks to get to the point where I could shave without cutting myself. I do still nick myself every so often but it is usually very minor (like a pin prick) and does not require use of a styptic pencil or alum block.

A full DE shave is often called a 4-way shave. This is because you first shave with the growth of your hair, then across it (in both directions) and finally against it. The hair on your face, and particularly your neck, will grow in all sorts of odd direction (at least mine does ) so you'll spend some time finding out the best method for shaving your face. For example, most of the hair on my neck actually grows across it, not down as on the sides of my face.

You will also want to invest in a good pre-shave oil, shaving cream and shaving brush. My current preference (for oil and cream) is for Truefitt and Hill but I still have many other brands to try.

Edit to add, definately look up Mantic59's channel on youtube - he has loads of vids on all aspects of DE shaving.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Great info there! 

If you can't find a 34C then get a 33C as it's pretty much the same thing just the handle is a tad thinner. 

Mantic59's vids are very helpful. 

Also avoid SCS creams, there a nightmare to lather up as a begginer in my experience.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

I have a Merkur Travel razor and it is fine for me. I use the Personna blades and get through one every five shaves or so. 

Good advice given above. Alum bloc helps reduce blood when you nick yourself and reduces any irritation. 

Get used to shaving with the grain to reduce shaving rash. I used to use Taylor's shave soap but now use Kings sensitive shave gel with good results as you don't want too much lather. 

Good brush helps. I have an Edwin Jagger that also has it's own stand. 

When finished, cold water and a balm to settle the skin. I always had irritation with Mach 3 etc but no longer a problem at all. Best of luck.


----------



## rav t sport (Jul 31, 2007)

think i may go with the 33c

whats better the 33c or a Mühle R41

any difference between them


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

That's a open comb razor, I think these are meant to be more aggressive. 

33c for a starter is perfect, you won't be dissapointed!


----------



## rav t sport (Jul 31, 2007)

where is the best site to buy one


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Connaught Shaving is a great place to buy shaving supplies from.There is a big thread on DE shaving that I started on here which could be helpful for you.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

I got mine from traditionalshaving co. Great service and do some nice starter packs.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

rav t sport said:


> whats better the 33c or a Mühle R41


I havent tried the 33c, but have the r41.

In my opinion I would not start with an open comb. It does give me a better shave than my 38c and r89 BUT it does feel like more of the blade is exposed (although its no more aggressive than those previously mentioned), the result is that it feels like should it bite, its gonna bite BIG!

That hasnt happend to me as I spent alot of time with a closed comb and got my technique sorted, but I really feel if it was my first razor I would be missing a few chunks of face.

Its and idea scond razor though.

EDIT:These are my own opinions, and you will find lots contradicing it if you search the web, some say its fine as a first razor.


----------



## rav t sport (Jul 31, 2007)

no one has any in stock, where else can i buy or whats an alternative to 33c in stock


----------



## shredder1uk (Oct 5, 2008)

I got my merkur hd from here http://www.traditionalshaving.co.uk


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

http://connaughtshaving.com/merkur38c.html

THe 38c is a long handled 34c, one of the most recommended starter safety razors around.


----------



## rav t sport (Jul 31, 2007)

none of these sites have any in stock


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Oh dear, it seems that supply has totally dried up!

I would have a look at Edwin Jagger razors. I'm sure there is one that has a very similar head as a merkur.


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

I started with a Merkur 34c and then purchased an Edwin Jagger DE89L. Not used the Merkur since and that was 6 months ago. Great razor!


----------



## rav t sport (Jul 31, 2007)

what about a parker 91R, are these any good


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

EJ razors in stock here:

http://www.theenglishshavingcompany...nal safety & double edge [email protected] Jagger


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

^^^ good place to buy bits from. I think its buying from EJ direct?

Super fast delivery.


----------



## catch the pigeo (May 17, 2008)

http://www.shaving-shack.com/merkur-33c-classic.html
http://www.shaving-shack.com/merkur-34c-heavy-duty-classic.html
I use the shaving shacl alot great service:thumb:


----------



## rav t sport (Jul 31, 2007)

is this one a de89l 
may go for this one as it also comes with 5 blades

http://www.theenglishshavingcompany... double edge [email protected] Jagger|0|user||15|


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

rav t sport said:


> is this one a de89l
> may go for this one as it also comes with 5 blades
> 
> http://www.theenglishshavingcompany... double edge [email protected] Jagger|0|user||15|


exact one that i use! top razor. The derby plates are crap, but some seem to like them.


----------

